# Surf Fishing Pt. Pleasant on 6/26



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Fishing the surf in pt on thursday from 530 till 830 in the am. Used bunker and clams as bait. Caught 30 sea robbins, 3 or 4 small sharks, and a skate. I did not catch a single striper, blue, or weak fish. The highlight of the morning was when this elderly lady left. She had been sitting thirty feet from me to watch me catch all these garbage fish. It was the highlight when she left because I had to go to the bathroom for the last half hour really really bad.


----------

